# I need a confirmation of pleco species.



## eigo (Feb 26, 2008)

My sister gave me a pleco recently and im not really sure what species it is. I did some research online and I think it looks like a Ancistrus temminckii(Bristle Nose Pleco). As well there is some white bumbs around his gills. Im not really sure if its a bacteria infection because everytime I poke it It pops out. weird. thanks. 

here are some pics.


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2008)

Definitely a Bristlenose.  I'm not sure what the bumps on the gills are though.

He's a cutie!


----------



## CukeTheExile (Nov 26, 2007)

Yeah, for sure a BN. Good lookin' little dude, can't tell ya what the Bumps are eather... My guess would be that there from being introduced into a tank before it was all the way cycled (most likely caused by ammonia) but agan i'm not sure. Reguardless looks healthy other than that, best of wishes for 'em

Jacob


----------



## NatBarry (Feb 19, 2008)

Ive just been reading about this and it seems the spots are a sign of stress. Check your water parameters and keep the tank normal and healthy....the spots should go away soon!


----------

